
The Size of iPhone’s Top Apps Has Increased by 1,000% in Four Years - markdog12
https://sensortower.com/blog/ios-app-size-growth
======
kartD
What's also really irritating is the need to update every 2 weeks. I feel like
my phone is wasting non-trivial battery and cycles because of shitty software
development practices. Why does Facebook (Google, Uber et al are all guilty as
well) update every 2 weeks? Your shitty development practices shouldn't be
reducing the lifespan of my device.

I mean I thought the interview torture would have some effect on code quality,
but jeez all I get is a battery hog that needs a new version every 2 weeks

/rant

------
skyisblue
Celluar connection download limits have increased over the years allowing
developers to increase their app size without requiring users to download
their apps on a wifi connection.

~~~
warwizard
I'd actually say it has more to do with more penetration of wifi access. I
hardly use any mobile data anymore. I am almost ALWAYS connected to wifi.

Whatever the cause; it is unacceptable.

------
godzillabrennus
Will AFS have compression?

~~~
Khaine
Do you mean APFS? If so it probably will have compression as HFS+ already
supports compression.

